# Best for Sub 1-30



## CubeLord (Aug 25, 2011)

What is the best method for sub 1-30 times? Where can you find tutorials for this method?


----------



## CubeLord (Aug 25, 2011)

3x3


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

CubeLord said:


> 3x3


 
you average sub 20 in competition why sub 1:30


----------



## CubeLord (Aug 25, 2011)

this method is for bld


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

CubeLord said:


> this method is for bld


 
oh 3x3 bld

m2 or freestyle(bh commutators)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 25, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> oh 3x3 bld
> 
> m2 or freestyle(bh commutators)


 
Kinda obvious it's about BLD, considering it's in the BLD section man.

M2/OP can get sub1:30 times, even pure OP can get sub 1:30 times.

M2/OP is probably the easiest method to get fast at, that can get sub1:30 times. Though using commutators, and getting fast at them, can make it even easier.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Kinda obvious it's about BLD, considering it's in the BLD section man.
> 
> M2/OP can get sub1:30 times, even pure OP can get sub 1:30 times.
> 
> M2/OP is probably the easiest method to get fast at, that can get sub1:30 times. Though using commutators, and getting fast at them, can make it even easier.



o i dont go to individual sections i just stay on the home screen to find good threads. thats why i didnt know it was in the blindfold cubing thread


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 25, 2011)

Except when you click on the thread it says at the top Blindfold Cubing.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yttrium said:


> Except when you click on the thread it says at the top Blindfold Cubing.


 
wow ive never seen that before ....fact noted


----------

